# Infinit G35/ Nissan V35 Skyline



## darithS (Mar 26, 2004)

What are your opinions on it? My sister has one and I have had the chance to drive it, it's a smooth ride, awesome power. Planning to turbo charge it.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

all that fun but no stick......... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

how do you know no stick...?


----------



## darithS (Mar 26, 2004)

danifilth said:


> all that fun but no stick......... :thumbdwn:


What do you mean? stick as in shift? um... it's a 6-speed


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

awwww snaps!!!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

my bad I thought the AWD sedan didnt have a MT option.Yet is does thanks for catching me letting out bad info.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Since when does the AWD sedan have a manual?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I looked at the Infiniti website and different sedan packages. A 6-speed MT package was available.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I had not seen that. Well, this is interesting in that having an AWD will really cramp in on the next GTR. If the US gets the GTR in 2007, this means that the G35 coupe will have been on the market for 6 years. Depreciation will have kicked in and the warranty will be gone. So, we know that a twin turbo kit exists for this car (is it in the US yet?) and you add in an AWD tranny and front diff swap (you know its coming) and you have a 500hp+ AWD monster.

For the price, a used built AWD g35 coupe makes one hell of a deal.


----------

